# connection to pop3 refused...



## frustphil (Sep 3, 2009)

I can't seem to connect to pop3. I am sure it's not a firewall issue because I can connect to smtp. Is this a authentication failure or dovecot is not running? I think the problem is the latter because when I /usr/local/etc/rc.d/dovecot start, I don't see any prompt that says 'Starting dovecot' or something...


----------



## Alt (Sep 3, 2009)

It just not started.
You can see which program listening on pop3 port using command


> sockstat -l4p 110



I think you just not enabled dovecot in your /etc/rc.conf file. Add this line there


> dovecot_enable="YES"


And then do `/usr/local/etc/rc.d/dovecot start`


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 3, 2009)

Note that you may have to enable certain functionality in /usr/local/etc/dovecot.conf as well.


----------



## frustphil (Sep 3, 2009)

hi thanks.. I followed you suggestion but when tried to start dovecot I got an error about ssl_cert_file. I disabled ssl to temporarily get away with it by adding "ssl_disable = yes" entry in rc.conf, however when I started dovecot again I got the same error but it is now preceded with "ssl_disable not found" statement on the first line... Any idea what's wrong???


----------



## frustphil (Sep 3, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Note that you may have to enable certain functionality in /usr/local/etc/dovecot.conf as well.



Could you pls tell me which one? Maybe it has something to do with the error I got recently... thanks =)


----------



## SirDice (Sep 3, 2009)

frustphil said:
			
		

> hi thanks.. I followed you suggestion but when tried to start dovecot I got an error about ssl_cert_file. I disabled ssl to temporarily get away with it by adding "ssl_disable = yes" entry in rc.conf, however when I started dovecot again I got the same error but it is now preceded with "ssl_disable not found" statement on the first line... Any idea what's wrong???



Have a look at /usr/local/etc/rc.d/dovecot. I'm sure the correct variable is mentioned in there.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 3, 2009)

'ssl_disable' is for older versions of Dovecot (it changed very recently). 

Nowadays (Dovecot v. 1.2.4) it's

```
ssl = yes
```
or 'no', of course.

Make sure you're running the correct config file for the correct version of Dovecot. You should start from /usr/local/etc/dovecot.conf.dist and make a correct /usr/local/etc/dovecot.conf from it.


----------



## frustphil (Sep 3, 2009)

Weird I got error in configuration in dovecot.conf. It says it is expecting "=" symbol in line 838. I checked the file and the config from lines 837-847 is this:


```
auth default {
 socket listen{
   client {
     path = /var/spool/spotfix/private/auth
     mode = 0660
     user = postfix
     group = postfix
   }
  }
 mechanisms = plain login
}
```

where the "socket listen" line is 838th...
Any idea what's wrong???


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 3, 2009)

I think 
	
	



```
listen{
```
 needs a space inserted.


----------



## frustphil (Sep 3, 2009)

Thank you!
I didn't think it was that sensitive...
again thank you... =)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 3, 2009)

Syntax is a biatch ...


----------

